# Handmade by Homesteaders



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Inviting all you crafty homesteaders to share your handmade photos in my Flickr group.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/

I hope that's the correct url. I think it would be fun to share all our creativeness in one place. Load as many pics as you like.

Diana


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

OOOoooo. How cool  Thank you for the invite. I bet you'll be overrun with pictures from this group of crazy crafty people


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

The more the merrier. I enjoy looking at pics here but the slow load kills me on dial up.


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

I wanted to add this to your site but can't figure out how to. Help!!!!
IMG]http://img351.imageshack.us/img351/3264/webgourdwitch4lk.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

cc,
Did you join Flickr? Only members can join groups and add photos. 

HTH,


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

joined and posted a few photos but still trying to get them from my listing over to the group page. sis


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Woo hoo I did it. Ok here is how it happens. Follow the link above and when you get there click on "join this group". Then set up your own account and upload some photos , when your photos are uploaded double click on one of them and you will go to a page belonging to that photo. at the top between the title and the photo you will see a little button "send to group" click on that and you will see the "handmade by homesteader" thing....click on that too and it will be uploaded to the joint web site. sis


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Thank you sisterpine. Didn't realize that was the part confusing people. smile
I'll go visit our group and look at your pics.


----------



## Naughty Pines (May 9, 2005)

CC, You forgot to put the [ in front of the url.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Sisterpine I don't see your images in the group but I do see I am not the only member there. smile

Naughtpines, here's the link 
Inviting all you crafty homesteaders to share your handmade photos in my Flickr group.

http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/


----------



## Naughty Pines (May 9, 2005)

I'm sorry, I don't do home made. I'm too lazy. I haven't found anything easy that I know how to do except set here and mess with the computer. :baby04:


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

sisterpine, your knobs are unique and really pretty. I saw the pics yesterday.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Shepmom- does that mean my photos got into the right place finally or should I keep working on it? sis


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

grin.
SIS, you got it. I was looking at your photos yesterday. You and I are currently the only homesteaders in the group.


----------

